# Blue Milk of Magnesia bottle



## cappyjon431

Found this one diving yesterday and it cleaned up nicely, so I am inclined to think it is not too old.

 The Front says "Milk of Magnesia" with a trademark symbol in the middle. On the lower half of the front it says "The Chas H. Phillips Chemical Co." and on the very bottom of the front it says "Glennbrook Conn."

 The bottom of the bottle says "Made in the USA."

 Is this from the 50s, or more modern? I love the blue color.


----------



## Dabeel

Hey Jon,
 Since nobody has replied to you yet, I will confirm that those were produced for a long time and yours appears to be 1950's to 1960's but you can look on the bottom of the bottle and look for two digits on the right side that can usually indicate that year it was produced......................example  digits 62 can indicate 1962.

 And yes everybody likes the color blue in glass bottles!

 Doug


----------



## cappyjon431

Thanks Doug. I checked out the bottom of the bottle and in the center of the bottom it said "Made in U.S.A." On one side of the bottom it had the number "7" and on the other it looks like the letter "V".


----------



## LC

I have a few of the cork top variety , they are pretty nice .  Sorry I am not in a position to be able to post a picture of it at the moment .


----------



## LC

They do not bring much , but make a nice display item . I remember selling just plain cobalt screw top bottles back in the sevenities for three and four dollars each . Don't think they will bring that any more .


----------



## glass man

I HAVE SEEN MANY SCREW TOP ONES IN THE LOCAL DUMP THAT ARE FROM THE 20S. SO THE SCREW TOP VERSIONS WERE MADE FOR MANY YEARS. JAMIE


----------



## LC

That very well could be jamie , I never was sure just how far they went back .


----------



## glass man

YES COMMON AND NOT WORTH ALOT,BUT I REALLY LIKE THEM! ESPECIALLY THE BIMAL CORK ONES,WHICH WOULD BE THE FIRST ONES. THE SAMPLE SIZE ONES ARE COOL! JAMIE


----------



## LC

I put a box of them out in my auction last October . There was about twenty five of them from small to large . I think the while box brought three or four dollars . I did not have any corkers in the box though .


----------



## glass man

A GREAT DEAL L. C.  FOR BEGINNER,COBLT COLLECTOR OR SOMEBODY THAT JUST LIKES THEM! DIGGERS USED TO LEAVE THEM AND BROMO SELZERS AT THE DUMP IN THE 70S,BUT NO MORE ,WHICH SHOWS THEY HAVE COME UP IN THE WORLD. NOW THEY LEAVE "SLICKS". I USED TO GO AND GATHER THEM UP IN A 5 GALLON BUCKET AND SELL THE BUCKET OF BOTTLES FOR $5. THEY MIGHT HAVE JUST WANTED THE BUCKET THOUGH AND THE BOTTLES WERE JUST A BONUS![]


----------



## #1twin

Jon,  I have a variety of sizes with different wording styles of embossing. The smaller variety's had MOM Tablets on them. I only have one corker. Some of the screw top bottles read,  REG'D. IN U.S. PATENT OFFICE AUG. 21 1906. So even the screw top's must go back a ways. Just a little trivia[]  
 Like everyone has said, they are very common and very low in value.   Hope this helps.   Marvin


----------



## tftfan

Just got this one from a dump.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Wow really!!?? I have a  basement full of them. They should fetch me a cool 10 grand at least.


----------



## Dabeel

tftfan:

 That is the very earliest version of the Milk of Magnesia....strap sided and applied top.
 I too uncovered one like yours last year under a sidewalk in Sacramento. As I was uncovering the dirt from the side of the bottle I was thinking .......strap sided embossed whiskey...."Yes Oh Yes" and then "Oh No!" when I read the embossing.
 It does look good even it's not worth much.

 Doug


----------



## cobaltbot

Hey Jon, using the "search" feature you can find some good information on the history and earlier varients, like this thread:

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-61493/mpage-1/key-magnesia/tm.htm#61493


----------

